# Anyone heard of Adrian Ledda?



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a trainer and this guy is close to me. Everyone else I find is going to be a 3 or more hour drive. I'd love to hear if anyone has experience with this trainer and would you recommend me going to check them out. Any questions I should ask or things I should be looking for? Totally new here.
Thanks!


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone? This is the contact name for the Buena Vista working dog club in Carthage, TX. Someone told me it's a husband/wife team and they're supposed to be good. I'm waiting for a call back to see about meeting with them but was hoping if anyone could give me any info beforehand I'd appreciate it.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Absolutely check them out. I've only met them once, but they're very good trainers and have had alot of success. Very nice couple.
Sue


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Sue.


----------

